# flywheel weight



## akira7 (Aug 19, 2003)

i have a question on flywheel weight pro and con. i've looked into lightning my flywheel and i've read that if it's too light then the rpm's drop dramaticly and make shifting difficult. so should i go super light 9-10 lbs. or is that too much off of the stock 22-23 lb. because i can also get my old one lightened to aroumd 15 lbs. which one would give me the best performance for street\track driving.


----------



## crazy2002mexican (May 21, 2003)

I think most aftermarkets are running about 11-12 pounds. Somewhere around that area..


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

on most cars, the lightened flywheel will make it a lil different when shifting, but you will feel a difference power wise. I drove a miata with a lightened flywheel and it ran sorta funny. he had just put a 6spd tranny in it and with the gearing they left on the car, the gear ratio ended up being some crazy 5.xx ratio. Torquey as hell. Anyways, while in 3rd, the car still felt like in 1st in the sense that it felt like it was about to stall. from what i understand, it would act like that only because the new lightened flywheel didn't posses as much centrifical force as the heaver stock flywheel did and it was easier for the car to stall.

i'm not sure if that's the best explination, but that might lead a couple people to pop in here and correct me...


----------

